# Turtles!



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

I love turtles! This pic is of the turtles in my house! Post your turtle pics(or other reptiles):-D.


----------



## Bladezero (May 14, 2012)

Turtles are awesome lol, I want a few too but not sure they are legal here..


----------



## AdamMZ (May 17, 2012)

I want to buy turtles but, they will make me even more busy! But I'm gonna buy them if it's cheap.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I like Tortoises more, my friend has a Box Turtle!!! It's a Boy. It has Red eyes.


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

Beautiful! Are these Eastern Painteds?


----------



## bettasusa (Nov 1, 2011)

DiamondBack Terrapins I raised over one summer and winter and released later in the spring when they where bigger. I think these guys and Eastern, Southern, and Western Painteds are the most beautiful of course other than sea turtles and the Fly river turtle.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Oh my goodness they are cute would love to have one ! We had a box turtle years ago we found and kept her for a couple of years then my daughter said poor Herma looked and acted unhappy so we let her go, we live back in the woods and I get excited each time I see one.


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

bettasusa said:


> Beautiful! Are these Eastern Painteds?


The "different" one is a eastern, the rest are western.


----------

